# T bone by a woman drive ran red light



## Kensitu (Nov 1, 2015)

It happened today . . I had green light . And woman ran the red light . And t boned me . I didnt have my camera on to record the impact. Also after i got hit i didnt take any pictures of anything. She said she though was green light , she say sorry to me . But im afraid she will say something different to the insurance company say its my fault.. please advice me what to do thank you


----------



## KCHammertime (Nov 8, 2015)

You got a police report, right?


----------



## Kensitu (Nov 1, 2015)

KCHammertime said:


> You got a police report, right?


Not yet. It just happen 4 hours ago . The poloce report wil be available in two days. I m so nervious . Concerning about my car , afraid the woman said its my fault . i know there is a windness but i didnt take down his info or even talk to him . I went to hospital didnt have chace to talk to the windness .. but i did talk to the police came to the scence


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Kensitu said:


> It happened today . . I had green light . And woman ran the red light . And t boned me . I didnt have my camera on to record the impact. Also after i got hit i didnt take any pictures of anything. She said she though was green light , she say sorry to me . But im afraid she will say something different to the insurance company say its my fault.. please advice me what to do thank you


By your typing here, minor mistakes here and there leads me to believe English isn't your first language....

ALWAYS TAKE PICTURES, also make a video of you walking around filming the car wreck from all angles and check if any business's at that intersection had any security cameras running that might have caught the accident.


----------



## Kensitu (Nov 1, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> By your typing here, minor mistakes here and there leads me to believe English isn't your first language... You might be f•cked here.
> 
> ALWAYS TAKE PICTURES, also make a video of you walking around filming the car wreck from all angles and check if any business's at that intersection had any security cameras running that might have caught the accident.


I know. I didnt know what to do after it happen. Im home now . What else can i do . Please help . I dont want they say its my fault.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

So the windness is your only hope? You were in the hospital,did you get any injury?I hope you are OK and will have the strength to take on the consequences of this incident.


----------



## Kensitu (Nov 1, 2015)

Digits said:


> So the windness is your only hope? You were in the hospital,did you get any injury?I hope you are OK and will have the strength to take on the consequences of this incident.


I dint get the windness info . Didnt even talk to him


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Kensitu said:


> I know. I didnt know what to do after it happen. Im home now . What else can i do . Please help . I dont want they say its my fault.


Don't say it's your fault ever.

You should have called your insurance company right after or next day and report the accident and everything that happened. Basically give your side of the story.

DO NOT SAY ANYTHING ABOUT DOING UBER OR LYFT TO YOUR INSURANCE COMPANY.

How bad of a T-bone was it? Do the doors open on your cars side? What side did she hit you on?

The way a neck will move in an accident like this, you should have been complaining of neck pain, well you still can.

How fast was she going when she hit you?


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

You atleast took all necessary info from the lady,right?


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Kensitu said:


> I dint get the windness info . Didnt even talk to him


Well what good is a witness if your insurance company can't call him to get their side of the story.


----------



## Kensitu (Nov 1, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Don't say it's your fault ever.
> 
> You should have called your insurance company right after or next day and report the accident and everything that happened. Basically give your side of the story.
> 
> ...


She drive about 35-40mile an hour hit me. Passenger front door is damage . Cannot fix . I think it need to replace . Front door cant open on the passenger side. Im thinking to hire atterney for this incident.


----------



## Kensitu (Nov 1, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Well what good is a witness if your insurance company can't call him to get their side of the story.


Should i wait for the policw report then report it to insurance company. I dont have full coverage . I only have liability. Thats why i m dead


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

What make model and year of ur car? And what was the lady driving?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Hope and pray the cops did a better job than you did. Holy crap, I can understand being shaken after an accident but you all but bent over for this one.
1. Had a dash camera but for some unexplained reason didn't turn it on
2. Got hit and DIDN'T take pictures.
3. DIDN'T get the witnesses info.

Nothing really you CAN do now. Call that insurance company in the morning. I am almost certain she will try to screw you and if you didn't make SURE to talk to the police and let them know it was NOT you who ran the light you're screwed and I ALMOST want to say you deserve to be for the piss poor way you handled this. This could be a VERY expensive lesson for you on the price of foolish levels of passiveness.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Never be the first through an intersection after the light changes. If you have to, wait 5 seconds for the idiots that run the red trying to force the light. 
Keep your head on a swivel and look down the street in each direction.
Defensive driving can prevent many of these accidents.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

D Town said:


> Hope and pray the cops did a better job than you did. Holy crap, I can understand being shaken after an accident but you all but bent over for this one.
> 1. Had a dash camera but for some unexplained reason didn't turn it on
> 2. Got hit and DIDN'T take pictures.
> 3. DIDN'T get the witnesses info.
> ...


4. Only has liability insurance.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Kensitu said:


> She drive about 35-40mile an hour hit me. Passenger front door is damage . Cannot fix . I think it need to replace . Front door cant open on the passenger side. Im thinking to hire atterney for this incident.


YES hire an attorney. If I were you I would seriously be complaining about neck and back pain. Sometimes you'll even have real pain and soreness arrive days after an accident so don't hesitate to complain about pain.

If she hit you going 35-40mph then you most likely have frame damage and basically your car could be totaled.

If you only have liability then you have to be very active about this to make sure she doesn't screw you. You could end up paying for her new car and her pain and suffering.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> The way a neck will move in an accident like this, you should have been complaining of neck pain, well you still can.


Why on earth should he lie? You Americans love lawsuits, don't you?

OP, let's hope the lady would be honest about what happened. But in case she lies, it is not very hard to prove it was her fault.
Anybody can tell from the accident scene who was going fast (skid mark, car damage). Obviously the car going faster is the the car that ran the red light.

In case I have an accident while not having a dash cam, I'd turn my phone recorder before getting out of the car. Other drivers tend to apologise and admit fault at first and then plan later to screw you!


----------



## Mike in CT (Nov 8, 2015)

You say you got t boned but where?
The middle of your car? Or front or back side?
Middle likely her fault, rear definitely her fault
Front, she maybe could say your fault.
Any traffic cameras?
Sometimes they record, check with the town and foia request the footage.


----------



## kevin o'keefe (Nov 7, 2015)

Funny place to be asking about help when in a car accident? You do not have friends , family or ring the local police station who can give you this advice? Makes one wonder if you should be driving a car at all.


----------



## nuggetnut (Sep 28, 2015)

Did you have a fare in the car with you??


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

nuggetnut said:


> Did you have a fare in the car with you??


He hasn't even said he's an Uber driver, has he?


----------



## Kensitu (Nov 1, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> YES hire an attorney. If I were you I would seriously be complaining about neck and back pain. Sometimes you'll even have real pain and soreness arrive days after an accident so don't hesitate to complain about pain.
> 
> If she hit you going 35-40mph then you most likely have frame damage and basically your car could be totaled.
> 
> If you only have liability then you have to be very active about this to make sure the b•tch doesn't screw you. You could end up paying for her new car and her pain and suffering.


Their insurance company call me . I told them the lady ran the red light.. now the lady said i ran the red light . Now i m just waitibg for the police report . And i dont think the police report gonna help me because that police seems decrimnate me being not an american .


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Kensitu said:


> Their insurance company call me . I told them the lady ran the red light.. now the lady said i ran the red light . Now i m just waitibg for the police report . And i dont think the police report gonna help me because that police seems decrimnate me being not an american .


Jesus you are screwed here. With no pictures how can you prove anything.

Go back to that intersection and find a business that might have a security camera that could've caught the accident and ask them nicely say lady is trying to scam you because she ran a red light. Even cameras inside certain stores can catch action outside.

Also a lot of intersections have city cameras running, you might need a lawyer to file the proper paper work to pull the video from the city government.

Edit to add: insurance companies are not stupid and their investigators can figure out who was driving faster than the other person based on damage to both cars.

That's why you get out of the car right away complaining of pain and use an ambulance. You'll look like the victim and it will be noted by the police and ambulance drivers. You go to the ER and they'll do scans and tests and you'll be out of there within 4hours and all the costs would be covered by the other drivers insurance.

GET A LAWYER NOW, I MEAN NOW.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Jesus you are f•cked here. With no pictures how can you prove anything.
> 
> Go back to that intersection and find a business that might have a security camera that could've caught the accident and ask them nicely say lady is trying to scam you because she ran a red light. Even cameras inside certain stores can catch action outside.
> 
> ...


Lawyer should be able to submit subpoena to businesses for video if they won't hand it over.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

nuggetnut said:


> Did you have a fare in the car with you??


He did say something about a witness but didn't get the witnesses info.

Was the witness in your car? Was the witness an uber rider??


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

texasm203 said:


> Lawyer should be able to submit subpoena to businesses for video if they won't hand it over.


Also time is ticking.... Lots of businesses over tape their camera footage every 24-48 hours if no incidents happened.

Go there now. Gas stations, subway fast food, any place on those 4 corners can help you. If the footage catches you or her and then the traffic light for either of you its case closed in your favor.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Also time is ticking.... Lots of businesses over tape their camera footage every 24-48 hours if no incidents happened.
> 
> Go there now. Gas stations, subway fast food, any place on those 4 corners can help you. If the footage catches you or her and then the traffic light for either of you its case closed in your favor.


OP is offering very little information, and doesn't seem like he wants to do the footwork.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> Anybody can tell from the accident scene who was going fast (skid mark, car damage). Obviously the car going faster is the the car that ran the red light.


I have to disagree with this statement. Someone could be driving HUA and cruise slowly through an intersection against the red light, and right into the path of a vehicle with the green light. Same thing for skid marks; they can indicate speed but not who had the green light.
I hope the police spoke with the witness.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Don't say it's your fault ever.
> 
> You should have called your insurance company right after or next day and report the accident and everything that happened. Basically give your side of the story.
> 
> ...


Ya...what ever you do, don't say you're driving for Uber. And if they ask, LIE TO THEM. You wouldn't want your insurance canceled for doing something improper...like using your car for commercial purpose, and not telling them. ;-)


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Witness info will be in the police report.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

If you were in Boston there are cameras everywhere, even at traffic lights. You said Boston - where? What intersection? Or was that a generalization? I think he's gone - all seven messages he ever posted here, were on this thread. I'm sure he hooked up with a lawyer who shut him down from further comment.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

At this point, I'm wondering if our OP is even real or just the bored attempt by some member on the forum to make us react. He's hitting too many stereotype and stupid notes to be believable to me...


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

D Town said:


> At this point, I'm wondering if our OP is even real or just the bored attempt by some member on the forum to make us react. He's hitting too many stereotype and stupid notes to be believable to me...


Great minds think alike.


----------



## Kensitu (Nov 1, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Also time is ticking.... Lots of businesses over tape their camera footage every 24-48 hours if no incidents happened.
> 
> Go there now. Gas stations, subway fast food, any place on those 4 corners can help you. If the footage catches you or her and then the traffic light for either of you its case closed in your favor.


 I will go back there later to check and see if there ia any camera. i hope there is.


----------



## Kensitu (Nov 1, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Also time is ticking.... Lots of businesses over tape their camera footage every 24-48 hours if no incidents happened.
> 
> Go there now. Gas stations, subway fast food, any place on those 4 corners can help you. If the footage catches you or her and then the traffic light for either of you its case closed in your favor.


I went back there . There no camera at that intersection... the camera is few blocks away .... my god i dont know what to do now


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Kensitu said:


> my god i dont know what to do now


You do not need special coverage from God to drive Uber, it is best not to tell God you are driving Uber, but if he asks you if you are driving Uber, do not lie about it, that would be defrauding God.

It will all work out, you may not like the results, but your life is not going to end. If this is real, I hope you had police arrive on the scene and the report was not somehow filed hours or days after the fact.  Driving Uber with personal insurance is a bit of a risk, if that policy does not include collision, I am going to assume the car is at least paid off, so you may be in great danger of losing the car, but at least you shouldn't be on the verge of owing money on a car you can't afford to fix. - Assuming that is an accurate assumption, count yourself lucky.

You might be talking to a lawyer, hell you might want to share your story with your representative, a local newspaper....... If this is all for real, you don't seem the least bit clued in, that could be a story in and of itself.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

No witnesses: 50/50. Her insurance pays her damages, your insurance - yours.
Liability only - you are screwed. Borrow money to fix the car if it fixable.
That's pretty much it. Nothing else to do here.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Red said:


> No witnesses: 50/50. Her insurance pays her damages, your insurance - yours.
> Liability only - you are screwed. Borrow money to fix the car if it fixable.
> That's pretty much it. Nothing else to do here.


Sounds about right.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Sounds about right.


Unfortunately I've been there. Fortunately with a full coverage.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Red said:


> Unfortunately I've been there. Fortunately with a full coverage.


Only carrying liability doesn't make sense unless you can afford the financial hit of the car being totaled AND you have good health insurance/short and maybe even long term disability insurance.  Otherwise you can be completely devastated financially if something happens. At the very least assuming you're a very good driver you should add uninsured/underinsured motorist to the mix. That way as long as you're not at fault you're ok. But if it's a case where you can't prove fault you could still be screwed.

It's better to overpay for insurance than underpay. The consequences for the latter can be much worse. But people spend months picking out a car then skimp on insurance. Mainly because they hate paying for something and feel that they have nothing to show for it. They are actually disappointed if they don't get to use it.

I have life insurance too. I hope to never use it.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Even though I was convinced that the OP is bored and obtaining cheap thrills by the reactions here,I didn't wanna sound like a dick and diss him for it. But c'on in a situation like this where u just returned from the hospital and having no clue what on earth struck u, he finds this forum to create an account to post his story with his intentional dumb English,sounds very believable.. but the good thing is that an imaginary thread like this may help someone in the future to gather up some useful tips given by our experienced patrons. Also, when he went to find footage from security camera at the intersection of the incident,he comes back with the knowledge that there were camera's one block away.. total baloney!


----------



## Kensitu (Nov 1, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Also time is ticking.... Lots of businesses over tape their camera footage every 24-48 hours if no incidents happened.
> 
> Go there now. Gas stations, subway fast food, any place on those 4 corners can help you. If the footage catches you or her and then the traffic light for either of you its case closed in your favor.


Here is new update. I went to the state police station. What an coincidence. I meet the same police that was on secece that night. He gave me the case number and told me he wrote red light ticket to that lady. And I call their insurance company let them know this information. That agent said once he confirmed the report said she ran the red light they will pay me. And confirmed she got red light ticket they will helt her responsible.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Seems like you are getting lucky with this one. But learn the lesson: keep your dash cam rolling and get full coverage. 
Invest in a good camera, it will pay for itself in the next case like this. 
Don't think "this will never happen again".


----------



## Kensitu (Nov 1, 2015)

Red said:


> Seems like you are getting lucky with this one. But learn the lesson: keep your dash cam rolling and get full coverage.
> Invest in a good camera, it will pay for itself in the next case like this.
> Don't think "this will never happen again".


Agree ... what dash cam do you recommend?


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

I have Dod, BlackVue is another good one, Garmin make them integrated with navigation nowdays. 
I've had a cheap one before and it broke right before the accident. Won't recommend.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Kensitu said:


> Agree ... what dash cam do you recommend?


A dual dash cam will be worth the investment. There are quite a few good ones available online, I'd recommend the one that does it's job without breaking your bank.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Kensitu said:


> Here is new update. I went to the state police station. What an coincidence. I meet the same police that was on secece that night. He gave me the case number and told me he wrote red light ticket to that lady. And I call their insurance company let them know this information. That agent said once he confirmed the report said she ran the red light they will pay me. And confirmed she got red light ticket they will helt her responsible.


I'm glad you aren't going to be screwed by her. Glad police did their job. Hopefully this is a big lesson learned for you here.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Kensitu said:


> Here is new update. I went to the state police station. What an coincidence. I meet the same police that was on secece that night. He gave me the case number and told me he wrote red light ticket to that lady. And I call their insurance company let them know this information. That agent said once he confirmed the report said she ran the red light they will pay me. And confirmed she got red light ticket they will helt her responsible.


All's well that ends well.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> I'm glad you aren't going to be screwed by her. Glad police did their job. Hopefully this is a big lesson learned for you here.


One of those is to get his personal insurance figured out and legit.


----------



## Tula Dave (Sep 30, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Only carrying liability doesn't make sense unless you can afford the financial hit of the car being totaled


It may however make sense to not have collision if the depreciated value of the car minus the deductible is an amount that doesn't justify the premium you would pay for that coverage. Assuming the car is paid for, if the most you could collect from collision coverage is $2,000 and you are going to pay $600 a year for collision, you might do well to put the $600 in the bank in case you ever have an at fault accident. If you have a car with more value then no question unless you can afford to replace it out of pocket, you need the collision coverage.


----------



## Kensitu (Nov 1, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> YES hire an attorney. If I were you I would seriously be complaining about neck and back pain. Sometimes you'll even have real pain and soreness arrive days after an accident so don't hesitate to complain about pain.
> 
> If she hit you going 35-40mph then you most likely have frame damage and basically your car could be totaled.
> 
> If you only have liability then you have to be very active about this to make sure she doesn't screw you. You could end up paying for her new car and her pain and suffering.


Finally they paid me. I m going to let my friends to fix the car for me. But he needs two to three days to fix the car. Do I still able to get rental from them? The insurance that paid me ? Because on the appraisal it stated 7 days to fix the cars that means I can get 7 days of rental right? I know I can definitely get rental if my car is being fix at auto shop.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

You should be able to. Call the claims adjuster for your claim. The one that sent the check and say you need a rental.


----------



## Kensitu (Nov 1, 2015)

Also my phone got damaged by the accident. But I didn't mention it at the time of accident. Do you think they will pay for it or not thanks


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

You should of brought up the phone with the adjuster from the start. Technically yes, but she/he may think it's odd your only bringing it up now.


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

Kensitu said:


> Also my phone got damaged by the accident. But I didn't mention it at the time of accident. Do you think they will pay for it or not thanks


Gee man! What's going to be next, your sunglasses broke too. This guy may be able to help you out: Link.


----------

